# kde-4.1 package.unmask package.keywords

## himpierre

Hola.

Wollte mal 4.1 antesten. Allerdings ist es ziemlich lästig die package.unmask und package.keywords zusammenzufriemeln. Hat die jemand zur Hand um danach dann aus dem kdesvn-portage alles zusammen bauen zu können?

----------

## s.hase

Guck doch einfach mal in den Documention Ordner des Overlays. Da findest Du was du suchst.

----------

## 69719

```

oswald@gendevel ~ $ eix autounmask

[I] app-portage/autounmask

     Available versions:  0.15 0.21

     Installed versions:  0.21(14:09:39 02/15/08)

     Homepage:            http://download.mpsna.de/opensource/autounmask/

     Description:         autounmask - Unmasking packages the easy way

```

----------

## himpierre

autounmask, das gut. Danke.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Gibt es denn mittlerweile 4.1 ebuilds die mit portage funktionieren?

----------

## himpierre

Mäh!

```
[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core (is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 (is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0)
```

----------

## s.hase

@Bloodsurfer:

```

layman -a kdesvn-portage
```

@himpierre:

Was sagt die Doku über "blocking packages"  :Wink:  Mach einfach ein

```

emerge -C x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1
```

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sagt die Doku über "blocking packages"  Mach einfach ein 
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Mäh, mäh!

```
ommander ~ # emerge -C x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1

-- Couldn't find 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

Hab nur 

```
x11-libs/qt

    selected: 3.3.8-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

```

installiert.

Trotzdem danke das Du mir faulem Schwein ein Tipp gegeben hast.  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Häng mal -ptv an dein emerge Kommando.

Dann solltest du sehen, welche Pakete welche QT Version haben wollen...

Tobi

----------

## ScytheMan

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> @Bloodsurfer:
> 
> @himpierre:
> 
> Was sagt die Doku über "blocking packages"  Mach einfach ein
> ...

 

du meinst emerge -C =x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1

----------

## himpierre

Habe jetzt mal kurzerhand alle qt-4.3* ebuilds in /usr/portage/x11-libs/qt gelöscht. Ich weiss, extrem ugly, aber jetzt fängt er an zu kompilieren.

----------

## s.hase

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -C x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1
> ...

 

Das = kannst man sich deinstallieren eigentlich sparen. Wenn die Versionsnummer angegeben ist wird auch nur diese Version gelöscht. Ob nun mit oder ohne =.

----------

## himpierre

Alles durchcompiliert. Macht auch einen prima Eindruck. Allerdings noch zu viele Ecken und Kanten.

----------

## l3u

Also ich hab da auch so ein paar Problemchen (und vielleicht hat jemand ne Lösung?):

Problem ist: <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 blockiert x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0. Jetzt bestehen aber leider ein paar Qt-4-Anwendungen auf <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4. Beispiel:

```
erhome ~ # emerge -av kopete

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.3  USE="accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg mng opengl png qt3support sqlite ssl tiff zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] app-crypt/qca-2.0.0-r2  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 4,987 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kopete-4.0.80  USE="addbookmarks alias autoreplace contactnotes highlight history jabber msn nowlistening oscar privacy statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview webpresence -debug -gadu -groupwise -htmlhandbook -latex -messenger -qq -sms -telepathy -testbed -winpopup -yahoo" 7,253 kB [1]

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core (is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)

[blocks B     ] <app-crypt/qca-1.0-r3 (is blocking app-crypt/qca-2.0.0-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 (is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0)
```

Kopete braucht qca, qca will aber <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4, der Rest von KDE 4.1 aus dem kdesvn-Overlay will aber das moduare Qt-4.4.0. Und was tut man da jetzt? Warten, bis die ebuilds der jeweiligen Programme aktualisiert sind?

Selbes Problem übrigens auch mit anderen Programmen:

```
erhome ~ # equery d =x11-libs/qt-4.3.3

[ Searching for packages depending on =x11-libs/qt-4.3.3... ]

dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3 (=x11-libs/qt-4.3*)

media-sound/lastfmplayer-1.4.2.58240-r1 (=x11-libs/qt-4.3*)

...
```

----------

## s.hase

Bei dev-python/PyQt4 brauchst Du einfach eine neue Version, halt genau die selbe Versionsnummer wie bei qt. Bei kopete schmeiss erst einmal die alte qca Version runter. Dann nochmal (wie immer bei Blockers mit der emerge Optionen -pvt gucken was genau wegen welchem Package geblockt wird.

Die beta ist aber eh nur sehr eingeschränkt zu nutzen. Ich nutze jetzt die aktuelle svn Version und da muss ich sagen das die schon relativ gut läuft. Einige Ecken und Kanten gibt es noch, aber ich hoffe mal die größten werden bis zum final Release behoben.

----------

## xraver

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die beta ist aber eh nur sehr eingeschränkt zu nutzen. Ich nutze jetzt die aktuelle svn Version und da muss ich sagen das die schon relativ gut läuft. 

 

Bei mir läuft die Bata irgentwie sehr stabiel. Bis jetzt noch kein Crash gehabt. Jedoch fehlt es wirklich an machen Ecken an Optionen und auch werden Settings nicht immer gespeichert. Die SVN Version brachte mir nur einen weissen Desktop am Start.

Läuft die SVN Version auch stabiel?

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> stabiel

 

Wenn Du Legastheniker bist, sei Dir verziehen. 

Ich fand die Beta eigentlich ganz okay. Allerdings kommt Kmail nicht mit Shared Folders zurecht. Die 3D Effekte ruckeln ab und zu noch heftig. Da ist Compiz noch besser momentan.

----------

## xraver

 *himpierre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   stabiel 
> 
> Wenn Du Legastheniker bist, sei Dir verziehen. 

 

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legasthenie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....versteht man eine massive und lang andauernde Störung des Erwerbs der Schriftsprache.

 

... ich also nicht.

Das einige Leute nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich über Rechtschreibfehler anderer User aufzugeilen - unverständlich.

----------

## l3u

Dass einige Leute sich darüber aufregen, dass andere Leute sie auf ihre Rechtschreibfehler hinweisen ... unverständlich :-D Nichts für ungut ...

----------

## s.hase

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*   
> 
> Die beta ist aber eh nur sehr eingeschränkt zu nutzen. Ich nutze jetzt die aktuelle svn Version und da muss ich sagen das die schon relativ gut läuft.  
> 
> Bei mir läuft die Bata irgentwie sehr stabiel. Bis jetzt noch kein Crash gehabt. Jedoch fehlt es wirklich an machen Ecken an Optionen und auch werden Settings nicht immer gespeichert. Die SVN Version brachte mir nur einen weissen Desktop am Start.
> ...

 

Stabilität meinte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so, mehr Funktionalität (z.B. das Device Notifier Widget ging bei mir in der beta gar nicht, in der svn Version werden schon mal immerhin die Devices angezeigt) und genau der Punkt mit den Einstellungen. Dazu hatte ich mit der beta ein riesiges Problem mit der neuen "Kicker-Leiste", da war auf einmal nichts mehr sichtbar usw. In der aktuellen svn Version gibt es das Problem zwar immer noch, es tritt aber wesentlich weniger häufig auf.

Also abgestürzt ist mir bisher noch nichts, aber ich nutze auch nur ein sehr minimales KDE (sprich ich installiere auch wirklich nur das was ich brauche). Besser (im Sinne von mehr Sachen die funktionieren) ist die svn Version sicherlich, aber halt auch noch nicht als richtiger Ersatz für KDE 3.5 geeignet. Man kann auch die svn Version zusätzlich zur beta installieren (ist geslottet).

----------

